# Winter Cars and Chemicals with Chemical Guys and BeTapp'd- Saturday 22nd February



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Guys

Were hosting another of these meets in conjunction with Chemical Guys on here and BeTapp'd. There will be great discounts on offer from Chemical Guys and plenty of banter and tyre kicking.

This starts at 10.30am on Saturday, 22nd February 2014. The address if you don't know:

CHEMICAL GUYS UK, Unit 8&9 Flemington Ind Estate, Cambuslang, Glasgow, G72 7TN

More details can be found on the BeTapp'd Facebook page - http://www.facebook.com/betappd

It's been good to meet people from Detailing World at our previous meets. I look forward to seeing you there and hopefully some new faces !

Cheers,

Al


----------

